# American Livebearers Association



## Aquaholicman (May 17, 2009)

After some long anticipated waiting the new American Livebearers Association website is up and running. Come check it out at http://livebearers.org/ Whether you want to know what type of livebearer you have or how to breed them you can can find this and much more out in the forums. No matter what type of livebearer you have you are guaranteed to find someone else at http://livebearers.org/ that shares your same interest.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I have been out of touch for the last year or so, but the ALA is a great organization. Many of the experienced members are approachable and supportive of newcomers. They put on an excellent convention too.

Do check out the Website and forum. I remember finding much useful information there.


----------



## susankat (Oct 14, 2007)

Its a great site and organization. I know a couple of them personally and couldn't ask for better help than the ones that run the site and all.


----------

